# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Unhide indicators during different times of the day

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using SSRS 2008 & 2013 I want to hide an indicator and show it at different times of the day for example I want to show the color green between 6:00 am to 10:00 am, yellow at 10:01 am to 2:00 pm. and red at 2:01 pm to 6:00 pm.  I know how to hide and unhide the indicators, but I don't know how to code by the hour and by morning and afternoon.  Any tips will be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.

----------

